# General Karate books



## Hansson (Aug 22, 2002)

Is there any good, modern (or sort of anyway) general karate books out there that gives a view of 1) the history behind karate, 2) the different styles and maybe 3) and overview of the basic techniques and katas?

I'm mainly interested in the okinawan and japanese styles, not the kenpo stuff.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 22, 2002)

Okinawan Karate by Mark Bishop 
Here is a good book on the history of Okinawan Karate. It doesn't go over techniques or kata's, but it does talk about what kata's each style does. It also doesn't talk about Japanese karate either.
Bob
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2002)

Look also at stuff by Patrick McCarthy and Richard Kim.


----------

